# Religious or Spiritual?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Are we religious or spiritual? Jesus told his disciples to do what the Pharisees would tell them but not what the Pharisees did. The reason is because the Pharisees were a very religious people. They were good at keeping rituals and all the traditions of man. They were at every church service and had the appearance of being spiritual, yet they were merely religious. They were hypocrites. Having an outward appearance of being holy but inwardly they were rotten. 

Why is it that sinners did not feel comfortable approaching the Pharisees but yet they would rush to meet Jesus? Because religious people make sinners uncomfortable. They elevate themselves. Spiritual people on the other hand speak the truth in love. They admit that they too struggle sometimes. They donâ€™t put up a faÃ§ade. Most important of all, they live for Jesus Christ first and foremost. No longer is it about ourselves. God bless you brothers & sisters in Christ.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

hypocrites are neither religious nor spiritual. they perform acts in public to justify their social position and self righteousness. they only obey the law in public and often expect to benefit from their sacrifices. it is too easy to claim oneself spiritual and disregard the necessity of a religious life. being religious is to .. go public about your faith, to enjoy and to strengthen your faith with others. being spiritual is much harder. none of us is born with the ability to spiritually love God. it is the growth that arises from finding, accepting, worshiping, trusting and finally, discipleship. you can't find Jesus if it wasn't introduced to you through a religious person .. one who proclaimed the word of God ..publicly.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

tngbmt said:


> hypocrites are neither religious nor spiritual. they perform acts in public to justify their social position and self righteousness. they only obey the law in public and often expect to benefit from their sacrifices. it is too easy to claim oneself spiritual and disregard the necessity of a religious life. being religious is to .. go public about your faith, to enjoy and to strengthen your faith with others. being spiritual is much harder. none of us is born with the ability to spiritually love God. it is the growth that arises from finding, accepting, worshiping, trusting and finally, discipleship. you can't find Jesus if it wasn't introduced to you through a religious person .. one who proclaimed the word of God ..publicly.


Good post tngbmt. I guess my post should have been "The danger of Phariseism." Everybody is in danger of falling into phariseism. Probably even the pharisees started out with good intentions, but somewhere along the line they began to point fingers and condemn people.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Personally I believe we should not think about being religious or spiritual. There are many people in the world who consider themselves religious and/or spiritual. Yet, neither of these are of any benefit because they are man-made. 

What we need to do is have a relationship with the creator of the universe and that is done through His Son, Jesus Christ and His Holy Spirit. It is a relationship that matters, not a religion.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> Personally I believe we should not think about being religious or spiritual. There are many people in the world who consider themselves religious and/or spiritual. Yet, neither of these are of any benefit because they are man-made.
> 
> What we need to do is have a relationship with the creator of the universe and that is done through His Son, Jesus Christ and His Holy Spirit. It is a relationship that matters, not a religion.


Amen..


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Seeker said:


> Amen..


Why they say before you start to read and study the Bible you should always have a prayer to humble yourself and to invite the Holy Spirit in while you study.

IMO


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

atcfisherman said:


> Personally I believe we should not think about being religious or spiritual. There are many people in the world who consider themselves religious and/or spiritual. Yet, neither of these are of any benefit because they are man-made.
> 
> What we need to do is have a relationship with the creator of the universe and that is done through His Son, Jesus Christ and His Holy Spirit. It is a relationship that matters, not a religion.


Amen. Very true.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Why they say before you start to read and study the Bible you should always have a prayer to humble yourself and to invite the Holy Spirit in while you study.
> 
> IMO


Amen!!!

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty clear to me...


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

atcfisherman said:


> Personally I believe we should not think about being religious or spiritual. There are many people in the world who consider themselves religious and/or spiritual. Yet, neither of these are of any benefit because they are man-made.
> What we need to do is have a relationship with the creator of the universe and that is done through His Son, Jesus Christ and His Holy Spirit. It is a relationship that matters, not a religion.


you know that being religious has nothing to do with any religion. don't flame the anti-establishment crowd 
topic this week.. 
the individual spiritual growth is a grace only possible through the Holy Spirit. no man made trick or gadget will foster spiritual growth. without the gifts of the Holy Spirit, your faith is like that of the seed that grew where the soil is shallow. wisdom, knowledge, piety, understanding, fear of the lord, courage & counsel are the basis of spiritual growth.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Many believe that they will be able to grow more spiritual by filling themselves with the wrong things. They will purchase book after book and attend seminars or meetings only to find out in the end that they are no more spiritual than when they began. Only by calling on the name of Jesus and submitting to his will can we see real spritual growth. And of course reading & studying the bible.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

tngbmt said:


> you know that being religious has nothing to do with any religion. don't flame the anti-establishment crowd
> topic this week..
> the individual spiritual growth is a grace only possible through the Holy Spirit. no man made trick or gadget will foster spiritual growth. without the gifts of the Holy Spirit, your faith is like that of the seed that grew where the soil is shallow. wisdom, knowledge, piety, understanding, fear of the lord, courage & counsel are the basis of spiritual growth.


My entire point was that some can call themselves religious and some can call them very spiritual, but the bottom line is our relationship with the creator through His son, Jesus Christ.

Example: My sister is very spiritual, yet she is a univeralist and doesn't believe that Christ is the only way. She is very spiritual and also religious, but lost.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

calling oneself spiritual or religious to pass the smell test is amusing. 

i've often been asked to spend a weekend bible retreat somewhere because i 'hang out' among the astute bible scholars. i've used many excuses (my relationship to my god and my savior is enuf wasn't ever one of them) but truthfully, i'm not that religious or spiritual.. i'd rather be fishing. 

going back to my answer to F&S. if it wasn't for a religious person who planted the seed of faith in you, would you have arrived at the faith you have today? if it wasn't for the holy spirit who foster and grew you spiritually .. would your faith ever mature?

your sister is neither spiritual or religious .. just lost


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Fish&Chips said:


> Many believe that they will be able to grow more spiritual by filling themselves with the wrong things. They will purchase book after book and attend seminars or meetings only to find out in the end that they are no more spiritual than when they began. Only by calling on the name of Jesus and submitting to his will can we see real spritual growth. And of course reading & studying the bible.


I think the Holy Spirit can speak through you church Pastor if that pastor humbles himself before God.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

tngbmt said:


> if it wasn't for a religious person who planted the seed of faith in you, would you have arrived at the faith you have today?


Only God knows the answer to this question.



tngbmt said:


> your sister is neither spiritual or religious .. just lost


Which one of my sisters are you talking about?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

fishingcacher said:


> I think the Holy Spirit can speak through you church Pastor if that pastor humbles himself before God.


Yes, and there are many of those pastors. Amen.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The bible says that God desires that no one be lost. His Holy Spirit convicts peoples hearts, but the people must be willing to open up. Some open up right away, some it takes years and circumstances and some never do.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

Fish&Chips said:


> Only God knows the answer to this question.
> Which one of my sisters are you talking about?


lol, i need to put quotes in my posts .. was commenting on the example actfisherman gave.
the question on whether a religious person was necessary to plant that seed of faith wasn't direct at F&S but to emphasize the value of a religious person. 
thanks F&S for the answers .. lol


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Being religious means to be part of a group, a religion, a congregation.

Being spiritual is more of an individual involvement with God.

It is very important to be both. Some on here talk about how important a relationship with God is, and it is one of the most important things we can have, but remember that Jesus created and is the head of the Christian congregation. Just having a relationship with God is not all there is in being a spiritual person and having a close relationship with God. Here is the bible's view on a spiritual person.

Matthew 5:3 3â€¯â€œHappy are those conscious of their spiritual need, since the kingdom of the heavens belongs to them.
Romans 1:11 For I am longing to see YOU, that I may impart some spiritual gift to YOU in order for YOU to be made firm;
1 Corinthians 2:14-16 14â€¯But a physical man does not receive the things of the spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him; and he cannot get to know [them], because they are examined spiritually. 15â€¯However, the spiritual man examines indeed all things, but he himself is not examined by any man. 16â€¯For â€œwho has come to know the mind of Jehovah, that he may instruct him?â€ But we do have the mind of Christ.
Galations 6:1 â€‚Brothers, even though a man takes some false step before he is aware of it, YOU who have spiritual qualifications try to readjust such a man in a spirit of mildness, as you each keep an eye on yourself, for fear you also may be tempted.
This seems to show that there is a very real need to be a spiritual person.

As far a religion, or a congregation is concerned, it also is very important to be a part of the true religion that has Jesus Christ as it's head.

Matthew 16:18 ..., and on this rock-mass I will build my congregation, 
Paul spoke of the congregation several times in the book of Romans. Also at 1Corinthinans 1:1,2 Paul, called to be an apostle of Jesus Christ through Godâ€™s will, and Sosâ€²theÂ·nes our brother 2â€¯to the congregation of God that is in Corinth
Again at Galatians 1:13 13â€¯YOU, of course, heard about my conduct formerly in Juâ€²daÂ·ism, that to the point of excess I kept on persecuting the congregation of God and devastating it, where he spoke of the congregation of God.
Colossians 1:24 24â€¯I am now rejoicing in my sufferings for YOU, and I, in my turn, am filling up what is lacking of the tribulations of the Christ in my flesh on behalf of his body, which is the congregation.

There are many more scriptures that show that the followers of Christ were a part of a congregation (religion). Why is the congregation so important? At Romans 12: 4,5 Paul gives us some insight. 4â€¯For just as we have in one body many members, but the members do not all have the same function, 5â€¯so we, although many, are one body in union with Christ, but members belonging individually to one another.
Also look at 1 Corinthians 12: 21-31 12â€¯For just as the body is one but has many members, and all the members of that body, although being many, are one body, so also is the Christ. 13â€¯For truly by one spirit we were all baptized into one body, whether Jews or Greeks, whether slaves or free, and we were all made to drink one spirit.
14â€¯For the body, indeed, is not one member, but many. 15â€¯If the foot should say: â€œBecause I am not a hand, I am no part of the body,â€ it is not for this reason no part of the body. 16â€¯And if the ear should say: â€œBecause I am not an eye, I am no part of the body,â€ it is not for this reason no part of the body. 17â€¯If the whole body were an eye, where would the [sense of] hearing be? If it were all hearing, where would the smelling be? 18â€¯But now God has set the members in the body, each one of them, just as he pleased.
19â€¯If they were all one member, where would the body be? 20â€¯But now they are many members, yet one body. 21â€¯The eye cannot say to the hand: â€œI have no need of youâ€; or, again, the head [cannot say] to the feet: â€œI have no need of YOU.â€ 22â€¯But much rather is it the case that the members of the body which seem to be weaker are necessary, 23â€¯and the parts of the body which we think to be less honorable, these we surround with more abundant honor, and so our unseemly parts have the more abundant comeliness, 24â€¯whereas our comely parts do not need anything. Nevertheless, God compounded the body, giving honor more abundant to the part which had a lack, 25â€¯so that there should be no division in the body, but that its members should have the same care for one another. 26â€¯And if one member suffers, all the other members suffer with it; or if a member is glorified, all the other members rejoice with it.
27â€¯Now YOU are Christâ€™s body, and members individually. 28â€¯And God has set the respective ones in the congregation, first, apostles; second, prophets; third, teachers; then powerful works; then gifts of healings; helpful services, abilities to direct, different tongues. 29â€¯Not all are apostles, are they? Not all are prophets, are they? Not all are teachers, are they? Not all perform powerful works, do they? 30â€¯Not all have gifts of healings, do they? Not all speak in tongues, do they? Not all are translators, are they? 31â€¯But keep zealously seeking the greater gifts. And yet I show YOU a surpassing way.

There are many members in the congregation and they all contribute in different ways.

Religious or spiritual? To truly have a close relationship with God, you must be both.


----------

